# Genoise troubleshooting



## allinthesauce (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I've tried to make a genoise cake twice and have encountered different problems each time. First attempt, I over mixed the batter and it fell before I even poured it into the pan. Second attempt, I under mixed and also had the cake fall in the middle (it did rise properly at first though...just fell around the 1/2 way point in cooking time; oven was preheated and held at 400 degrees celcius). I've resolved my first mistake, but I don't know what went wrong on my second attempt. Any guesses? Further, are there any tips/tricks for genoise cakes? I'm guessing  one could use of a leavener like baking powder or whipping the eggs whites ( FYI i'm using the method of heating eggs and sugar in double boiler, whipping them, then folding in the flour)

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## allinthesauce (Sep 16, 2010)

on a related note,

I'm trying to master the genoise for the sake of making gourmet cakes at home. Is genoise the closest or is there a more reliable recipe for a basic cake sponge?

Randy


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I don't know your recipe, but when I make mine I allow the eggs to come to room temperature first. I start to beat them well before adding the sugar and allow the mixture to double in bulk. Sometimes it takes longer then the recipe says and you'll have to play it by ear (or sight)

Incorporating the sifted flour and butter is done all at once and the technique for folding them is paramount to the texture of the cake. There should not be ANY un-incorporated flour left when finished and never tape the whip on the side of the bowl as that can deflate the mixture.

I'll bake mine at 400 degrees in a conventional oven and keep tabs on it throughout. I'll take it when it is set but not all the way browned as I know it will continue to bake after I have removed it from the oven. I do parchment on the bottom of the pan. When I go to remove it from the pan I use a towel sprinkled with granulated sugar to un-mold it unto.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

probably need to post your formula.

It is important to whip the required time, even if it looks right.

400c..F?

We do larger runs so we don't really have to heat the eggs. The friction of the whipping will

do the trick.

When is your butter going in? clarified?

Any cornstarch?

let us know

pan


----------



## allinthesauce (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry for the mistake, yes it is 400 degrees Fahrenheit. It seems my recipe is important to know for a solution so I will post it below:



¾ of a cup of cake flour

(I don't use cake flour, but I subst. the same amount with a mixture of all-purpose and cornstarch)

4 large eggs

2/3 of a cup of granulated sugar

4 tbsp. unsalted butter, melted and cooled

½ tsp. vanilla extract



Butter and vanilla go in at the end once all the other stuff has been taken care of- then it's off to the oven for 20-30mins.


----------

